# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Планшеты WEXLER первыми в России прошли сертификацию на совместимость с Kingston DataTraveler

## Labs

Kingston Digital, Inc., подразделение по производству продукции на основе флеш-памяти компании Kingston Technology Company Inc., ведущего мирового независимого производителя устройств хранения данных,  совместно с компанией WEXLER объявляют о завершении необходимых сертификационных испытаний и подтверждают, что USB-накопители Kingston DataTraveler microDuo с функцией  OTG (On-The-Go) в компактном и удобном форм-факторе, предоставляющие дополнительную память для мобильных устройств, теперь полностью совместимы с целым рядом популярных планшетов WEXLER.

Данная сертификация гарантирует со стороны обоих производителей, что устройства DataTraveler microDuo полностью работоспособны совместно с самыми востребованными планшетами торговой марки WEXLER, в том числе WEXLER.ULTIMA 7,  WEXLER.ULTIMA 7 TWIST, WEXLER.TAB 8q, WEXLER.TAB 10q, WEXLER.ULTIMA 7  OCTA, WEXLER.MOBI 7 LTE и другими. 

Kingston DataTraveler microDuo – компактный и удобный  USB-накопитель, который предоставляет дополнительную память мобильным устройствам и позволяет хранить фото, видео и другие пользовательские файлы . Наличие двух разъемов – USB type A и microUSB – обеспечивают легкий доступ к информации  с мобильных гаджетов без переходников. DataTraveler microDuo выпускается с разными объемами памяти от 8ГБ до 64ГБ, в том числе с поддержкой скоростного интерфейса USB 3.0.

Алексей Князев, директор по развитию бизнеса российского представительства Kingston, так прокомментировал событие: «DataTraveler microDuo – уникальный продукт. Он решает главную проблему пользователей смартфонов и планшетов – нехватку памяти. Наша флешка гарантированно совместима со многими популярными моделями мобильных устройств, а теперь к этому списку добавились еще и планшеты WEXLER».

 В свою очередь, директор по маркетингу WEXLER Алексей Чебатко отметил: «Мы давно и плодотворно сотрудничаем с компанией Kingston Technology, используя ее модули памяти при разработке наших устройств. Сертификация на совместимость планшетов WEXLER с USB-накопителями Kingston DataTraveler microDuo – важный шаг на пути расширения сотрудничества с  Kingston Technology, и позволит нашим пользователям облегчить выбор при покупке USB-флэш памяти  для своих устройств».

----------

